# se consacrer, outre la chasse, à la fabrication



## Chimel

Il y a plusieurs fils consacrés à _outre_, mais je n'y trouve pas de réponse à une question qui me préoccupe: l'utilisation de _outre_ pour relier deux éléments introduits par une préposition.

Ainsi, que pensez-vous de cette phrase (à propos d'hommes préhistoriques):
"Ces endroits permettent aux nomades de se consacrer, outre la chasse, à la fabrication de flèches..."

Diriez-vous:
1) que la phrase est correcte
2) qu'il faut dire "... de se consacrer, outre *à* la chasse, à... "
3) qu'il ne faut pas utiliser _outre_ en combinaison avec une préposition, mais seulement dans des constructions telles que "Outre le président, les ministres estimaient que..."


----------



## arundhati

Pour moi cette phrase est correcte mais pas la 2)
Dans l'absolu, il y a des cas où "outre" n'est pas utilisé seul : "en outre".


----------



## chlapec

Voyons, avant tout je dois dire que je suis espagnol, et que mes connaissances de français sont limitées, mais dans ce cas, je crois pouvoir affirmer que, ici, le problème réside dans la position occupée par "à" dans la phrase. Il n'y aurait pas de problème de cohérence grammaticale si l'on disait: ...de se consacrer à, outre la chase, la fabrication", ou si?


----------



## pointvirgule

Vous pouvez remplacer _outre _par _en plus de_ : _en plus *de à* la chasse_


----------



## itka

Pour moi aussi, ta phrase 1 est correcte.


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour vos réactions, toujours intéressantes.

Effectivement, "outre à" ne se justifie pas plus que "en plus de à". Et pourtant, à la première lecture, la phrase 1 me heurte, comme s'il manquait un élément. Mais je vais me la répéter 50 fois pour que mon oreille s'y fasse... 

Je note aussi la suggestion de Chlapec, qui permet de résoudre habilement le problème de construction.


----------



## pointvirgule

Mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit syntaxiquement correct de séparer la préposition du groupe qu'elle introduit, comme dans la proposition de Chlapec : _de se consacrer à, outre la chasse, la fabrication... _Un avis de spécialiste, SVP ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pointvirgule a raison : il est maladroit de séparer la préposition du complément prépositionnel.

Sinon, la 1re phrase est en effet correcte, contrairement à la 2e qui ne peut l'être puisqu'on ne peut pas mettre deux prépositions successives…


----------



## Chimel

N'est-ce pas ce que nous faisons dans une phrase comme:

_Il fut au bord du désespoir pendant ce que j'appellerais cet exil._


----------



## pointvirgule

Chimel said:


> N'est-ce pas ce que nous faisons dans une phrase comme:
> 
> _Il fut au bord du désespoir pendant ce que j'appellerais cet exil._


À mon sens, il n'y a pas ici séparation de la préposition du reste de son groupe, car _ce que j'appellerais cet exil_ est la proposition complément. (_Pendant _n'introduit pas directement _cet exil_.)


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Vous pouvez remplacer _outre _par _en plus de_ : _en plus *de à* la chasse_


 
Je suis d'accord, mais si on enlève _outre_, cela devient _se consacrer la chasse._  Est-ce vraiment correct?  

Comme Chimel, cette phrase me heurte. À mon avis, il faudrait idéalement changer le verbe pour un autre qui n'exige pas la préposition _à_. Mais je n'en trouve pas. À moins de remplacer les noms par des verbes? _(... se consacrer, outre chasser, à fabriquer_). Mais je n'aime pas tellement non plus. 

Autres exemples :
_- Ce lien donne accès, *outre à* un dictionnaire en ligne, à un forum fort intéressant _
_- Le cours de langues régionales, à mon sens, devrait se consacrer, outre *à l'apprentissage* de la langue stricto sensu, à un apprentissage …_
 
Le *à *vous choque?  Imaginez-vous vraiment ces  phrase sans - ce qui revient à dire..._ donne accès un dictionnaire/se consacrer l'apprentissage_?  Re :


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Je suis d'accord, mais si on enlève _outre_, cela devient _se consacrer la chasse._  Est-ce vraiment correct?


La phrase dit : _se consacrer, outre la chasse, à la fabrication de flèches..._

Afin de démontrer que d'ajouter un _à_ à _outre _était superflu, j'ai proposé de remplacer _outre _par _en plus de_, ce qui donne :_ se consacrer, en plus de la chasse, à la fabrication de flèches..._ ou, dans l'ordre normal :

_se consacrer à la fabrication de flèches__, en plus de la chasse__..._
_se consacrer à la fabrication de flèches__, outre la chasse__..._
Ça ne te paraît pas correct ?


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> _se consacrer à la fabrication de flèches__, en plus de la chasse__..._
> _se consacrer à la fabrication de flèches__, outre la chasse__..._
> Ça ne te paraît pas correct ?


 
Je n'ai aucun problème avec cet exemple tiré d'Antidote:


> _On leur servit outre des mets raffinés, un vin à faire crever les dieux de jalousie._


Mais comme on dit _se consacrer *à*_ quelque chose, je serais portée à dire (ce qui serait erronné) : _outre à / en plus d'à la chasse. _

Autrement dit... je _passerais outre à la règle_ « ne pas mettre deux prépositions successives ». J'aurais tort, sans doute. Mais la phrase 1 de Chimel m'agace. 

Suggestion inspirée de cette page de Grevisse ( no 399 a), page 333 )
_- Ces endroits permettent aux nomades de se consacrer à la chasse et en outre à la fabrication de flèches._

Ou sans la préposition outre :
_- Ces endroits permettent aux nomades de se consacrer à la fabrication de flèches, en plus de pratiquer la chasse/de chasser. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je suis d'accord, mais si on enlève _outre_, cela devient _se consacrer la chasse._  Est-ce vraiment correct?


Justement ! Dans ce cas, tu ne peux enlever _outre_ puisqu'il s'agit d'une préposition, à moins de la remplacer par une autre (_à_ en l'occurence) !





> Autres exemples :
> _- Ce lien donne accès, *outre à* un dictionnaire en ligne, à un forum fort intéressant _
> _- Le cours de langues régionales, à mon sens, devrait se consacrer, outre *à l'apprentissage* de la langue stricto sensu, à un apprentissage …_


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Justement ! Dans ce cas, tu ne peux enlever _outre_ puisqu'il s'agit d'une préposition, à moins de la remplacer par une autre (_à_ en l'occurence) !


 
Merci, MC. Mon cerveau a bien compris la règle... c'est mon oreille, qui ne s'y fait pas. 

Et ma tentative, inspirée de la règle de Grevisse - remplacer outre cela par la locution adverbiale en outre - est -elle correcte, ou non?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Et ma tentative, inspirée de la règle de Grevisse - remplacer outre cela par la locution adverbiale en outre - est -elle correcte, ou non?


Oui, elle est correcte, car _*en* outre_ fonctionne comme un adverbe et non une préposition…


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, encore merci MC.  Mon oreille préfère cette solution.  J'ai beau lire et relire... _se consacrer, outre la chasse,_ m'énerve.


----------

